# Higher ct Acid Solution? ratio needed....



## davewilson24 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi im trying to mix up a batch of 14-22ct testing solution using nitric acid and hydrocloric acid. iv gone with the Aqua regia mix of nitric 70% 1:3 hydrocloric 28%. This does react with the 18ct hallmarked gold im trying to calibrate the acid with, however it takes 20 seconds. 

So heres the big question. how to i speed the reaction up so it falls into the the 3-10 seconds reaction time, like the mix purchased from shops. 

im just not to sure about mixing the acid in random ratios. 

iv also got distilled water if this is of any use.

many thanks in advance. cheers


----------



## bhupesh17 (Aug 21, 2011)

hi,wilson
i m bhupesh mulik frm mumbai,india
i read ur post ,u had problem in dissolving ct gold bcoz of ur alloy in which ag contain should be below 12%.better u do xrf testing to see metal composition and then u go through the inquartation method.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 21, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=3624&p=94342&hilit=make+testing+acid+gsp#p94342

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=311&hilit=test+acids


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 21, 2011)

bhupesh17 said:


> hi,wilson
> i m bhupesh mulik frm mumbai,india
> i read ur post ,u had problem in dissolving ct gold bcoz of ur alloy in which ag contain should be below 12%.better u do xrf testing to see metal composition and then u go through the inquartation method.


Let me give you a little friendly advice. 

Lose the texting lingo. It is not welcome on this forum. If you can't post with proper spelling, and be clear and concise, please DO NOT POST. 

Harold


----------



## bhupesh17 (Aug 21, 2011)

those who cannot understand what i write and finding my spelling mistake ,i think it means that they are not want to disclose technical thing in forum and giving me advice that "do not reply for post"


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 22, 2011)

bhupesh17 said:


> those who cannot understand what i write and finding my spelling mistake ,i think it means that they are not want to disclose technical thing in forum and giving me advice that "do not reply for post"



It doesn't work that way here.
You need to be clear in what you type, and texting lingo is not clear. Most people will just ignore a post if its in "text lingo". Its not spelling mistakes in your posts for the most part.
If you persist you will be banned, its not an option.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 22, 2011)

bhupesh17 said:


> those who cannot understand what i write and finding my spelling mistake ,i think it means that they are not want to disclose technical thing in forum and giving me advice that "do not reply for post"


Let me be perfectly clear. Stop posting in text lingo. You do not make decisions on how this forum operates----and you are extended a privilege in being a part of the conversations that are conducted here. That privilege can, and will be, eliminated with the slightest evidence of your unwillingness to cooperate. There will be no further discussion in regards to your posting style. 

Harold


----------

